# Sabine Tunnel Micro Versatile



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

005E3633-764B-450E-9892-4D8B5EB43AA1




__
Mattlow


__
Aug 25, 2018


__
1










  








D3499A79-7BA5-48EB-96FC-C1415FED227C




__
Mattlow


__
Aug 25, 2018


__
1






My build has started! It will be a Sabine Micro with a tunnel. The alloy pieces are cut and being welded up.

Specs
Tunnel
Guide Green
VMarine Push Pole Holders
Yeti 45 with Seat
Black Powdercoated platform and removable grab bar
Tilt and trim on grab bar and platform
Green Under gunnel lights
VMarine Platform Holder
Carbon Marine Tiller Extension
Prop - TBD


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can’t wait to see it in action!


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Can’t wait to see it in action!


I will make sure to post some performance videos.


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Awesome man, can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s good to see a boat builder that adds a tunnel and offsets the height with a taller transom!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice. Will be watching this thread. Spear and Sabine were my two finalists before I stumbled across my Spear used. Curious to see how your Micro comes together.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s good to see a boat builder that adds a tunnel and offsets the height with a taller transom!


I don’t see how you could do it any other way. I know it’s blasphemous, but I don’t want the weight of a jackplate or tabs so the elevated transom is a must.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I would think twice about going without tabs. They're extremely useful on small skiffs.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

I would go without a lot before I would go without tabs or a jackplate.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree. Tabs and a jackplate add minimal weight and the benefits far outweigh a few extra pounds.

Enjoy the building process.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

crboggs said:


> I would think twice about going without tabs. They're extremely useful on small skiffs.


Adding a jackplate and compression plate to my last boat was a game changer. I want this skiff to start off naked too and get a base line for performance, as does Brian. Also, I don’t want to spend $2000 until I know I need to spend it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mattlow said:


> Adding a jackplate and compression plate to my last boat was a game changer. I want this skiff to start off naked too and get a base line for performance, as does Brian. Also, I don’t want to spend $2000 until I know I need to spend it.


Not telling you what to do, I totally understand BUT I am pretty sure you would at least want trim tabs. Tabs allow you can supercharge your holeshot, adjust ride with uneven loads/passengers, adjust attitude in different running conditions and just really help fine tune the ride. If it runs fine with a static motor height I can see not caring to add an $850 jackplate but they sure are nice when you want to get the motor off the bottom or lower it to maneuver better at the ramp. 

Atlas Micro with blinker switch $850
Lenco tabs ~$500


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not telling you what to do, I totally understand BUT I am pretty sure you would at least want trim tabs. Tabs allow you can supercharge your holeshot, adjust ride with uneven loads/passengers, adjust attitude in different running conditions and just really help fine tune the ride. If it runs fine with a static motor height I can see not caring to add an $850 jackplate but they sure are nice when you want to get the motor off the bottom or lower it to maneuver better at the ramp.
> 
> Atlas Micro with blinker switch $850
> Lenco tabs ~$500


Agreed. I’m afraid I may want them after running it some. We will have to see. Looking forward to see how it drafts and what speed I will be getting with the tunnel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mattlow said:


> Agreed. I’m afraid I may want them after running it some. We will have to see. Looking forward to see how it drafts and what speed I will be getting with the tunnel.


I doubt I’ll ever own another skiff or bay boat without tabs. I bet the tunnel doesn’t lose much more than 1-2mph over the non-tunnel. Brian is a good dude, I spoke with him for quite a while at the Houston Fishing Show a while back when he had the first Sabine hull there.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

The skiff is moving along. Floors went in today.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Mattlow said:


> Adding a jackplate and compression plate to my last boat was a game changer. I want this skiff to start off naked too and get a base line for performance, as does Brian. Also, I don’t want to spend $2000 until I know I need to spend it.


The micro beam at waterline is narrow compared to most larger skiffs, so that is why Brian is not pushing tabs. No trim tabs on the HB Glades skiff/w 30 HP no tunnel I used for 12 years. Not necessary to balance the skiff, but may help with getting on plane.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> The micro beam at waterline is narrow compared to most larger skiffs, so that is why Brian is not pushing tabs. No trim tabs on the HB Glades skiff/w 30 HP no tunnel I used for 12 years. Not necessary to balance the skiff, but may help with getting on plane.


It’s good to hear other skiffs in this size range performed well without the additions. Again, starting off bare minimum to get a baseline and see how the skiff performs on its own.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

096167E5-602D-4278-A72C-99F74D63ACFD




__
Mattlow


__
Sep 12, 2018











  








C7D2DA9A-0A29-40A7-8EC7-ED57D4BAE8F4




__
Mattlow


__
Sep 12, 2018








Almost done with the metal work. Will be getting painted next week. Tunnel and elevated transom are looking great.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Coming along, gotta be amped up!


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

6838B9CD-B8B9-4EAF-8164-8CBEC48FD51B




__
Mattlow


__
Sep 14, 2018








Off to paint!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man she is looking SWEET! I have to admit I’m jealous.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

I’m getting pretty excited now. Ready to get it on the water ASAP. My only worry is prop tuning and getting it dialed in.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I think it will be worth the wait!! I like it!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool boat. How tall is that platform? Looks tall, maybe optical illusion since there is no motor hung yet, and the rise in the transom for the tunnel.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Cool boat. How tall is that platform? Looks tall, maybe optical illusion since there is no motor hung yet, and the rise in the transom for the tunnel.


The poling platform is 5” taller than normal to deal with the higher transom height. The additional transom height is to raise the engine for tunnel. Hoping it provides extra height for spotting fish without compromising my ability to get on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mattlow said:


> The poling platform is 5” taller than normal to deal with the higher transom height. The additional transom height is to raise the engine for tunnel. Hoping it provides extra height for spotting fish without compromising my ability to get on it.


You should be fine up there. My platform had to be custom made to be high enough to clear my cowling when fully jacked and trimmed out and my motor is HIGH. I’m 220# and never feel antsy up there.


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

We’re going to have to meet up and get some pics taken of our skiffs together on the water! The Guide green is such a good choice!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Groundhog Day. Actually the poling platform should be as low as possible for better poling angle and stealth when in shallow, clear water. The caster doesn't know or my video doesn't show me squatting on the platform on close shots.


I agree 100% but I wasn’t about to stick one of those short platforms on my boat that Maverick puts in front of the motor that’s barely big enough for your feet and you are constantly smacking the motor with the push pole. I wasn’t mounting the motor to fit under the platform, I wanted to mount the motor where I wanted it then design the platform around that height. I’ll pull the squat move when fish are really close as well.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Bgossett said:


> We’re going to have to meet up and get some pics taken of our skiffs together on the water! The Guide green is such a good choice!


We will have to make a trip together and snap some photos. Your teak looks great. What area do you normally fish?

Smack, I’m not personally worried about the tall platform. Maybe I’ll raise the casting platform an extra 5” to compensate haha. I’ll be posting pics of the casting platform later tonight.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man looks sweet...


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Mattlow said:


> We will have to make a trip together and snap some photos. Your teak looks great. What area do you normally fish?.


 I'll mostly be in POC and every now and then up in Galveston. What about you?


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

694E3E19-9473-4C74-B91B-A61432776109




__
Mattlow


__
Sep 17, 2018








I made the top for my casting platform tonight. Normally I make them last, but I needed to get it scanned for the Seadek


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Bgossett said:


> I'll mostly be in POC and every now and then up in Galveston. What about you?


70% in Rockport, 20% POC, 10% elsewhere. Planning on heading further south now that I will be able to run it.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@Mattlow I assume you've picked it up? Any pics?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

He must be busy fishing it!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If anyone has them... a few specs on this hull would be nice...
Length, width, gunnel height and most importantly skin thickness bottom and sides...

Or just a contact point to their website if it has this kind of tech data...


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> If anyone has them... a few specs on this hull would be nice...
> Length, width, gunnel height and most importantly skin thickness bottom and sides...
> 
> Or just a contact point to their website if it has this kind of tech data...



From their website...

Sabine Versatile:
Length Overall – 17′-6″
Deck Beam – 78″
Beam at Waterline - 55"
Recommended Horsepower Ratings - 40 hp - 50 hp

Sabine Micro:
Length Overall – 17′-6″
Deck Beam – 60″
Beam at waterline - 49"
Recommended Horsepower Ratings - 20 hp - 30 hp Propeller and 35 Jet

Not sure about aluminum thickness. Another post mentioned they were building a skiff with a 3/16" hull. @blittle might chime-in to clarify what material thickness they use on a standard build and what is available as an option.


https://www.sabineskiffs.com/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks dog... 3/16 is substantial - the average jonboat only has a 0.080 skin...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Thanks dog... 3/16 is substantial - the average jonboat only has a 0.080 skin...


Brian’s skiffs definitely aren’t your average aluminum jon boats!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> If anyone has them... a few specs on this hull would be nice...
> Length, width, gunnel height and most importantly skin thickness bottom and sides...
> Nowhere do I see the specifications on the hull materials, top secret?
> Or just a contact point to their website if it has this kind of tech data...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bob just call Brian Little and he will tell you anything and everything you need or want to know about the skiffs his team builds.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

FE462301-827B-49D5-89B4-A919035F7C5C




__
Mattlow


__
Oct 14, 2018







Yes, call Brian and ask away. It’s a reasonably custom build. I wanted an umbrella holder so he built one. Any color is a standard option as well.

Update: have not picked the skiff up but it’s 98% complete. Some prop tuning and then I’ll pick it up next weekend.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mattlow said:


> FE462301-827B-49D5-89B4-A919035F7C5C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she’s sexy


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Special


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He must be busy fishing it!


I’ll pick the skiff up and fish this weekend. I’ll try to post some pics of how shallow it will run, if I can find anywhere shallow with these high tides. This past weekend all our usual wading spots were under water 


lemaymiami said:


> Thanks dog... 3/16 is substantial - the average jonboat only has a 0.080 skin...


The Sabine Micro is 1/8” with a 3/16” option. No tin foil on the boat. I went with 1/8” as I won’t be running rivers or rocky areas.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Excited for you Matt. I look forward to the day I get to order my own.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Fished the Micro Tunnel this weekend. She was a beast. Silent and ran shallow as I wanted. Poling draft numbers are right under 5”. Before the haters chime in, because of the draft I was barely able to pole into an area where we boated 18 redfish in three hours. We were scraping mud but managed to get to the back lake. I was not able to get the running draft numbers.




  








F4E0CFC2-EAC8-4A35-AFE8-832BEB13D66D




__
Mattlow


__
Nov 2, 2018











  








95C4F3A6-9212-46B4-9995-73B1724B0E56




__
Mattlow


__
Nov 2, 2018











  








6870B231-178B-40DE-B5BE-93AAA0299288




__
Mattlow


__
Nov 2, 2018


__
1










  








AB79B666-962A-48B5-BBD8-209CF65DE6D9




__
Mattlow


__
Nov 2, 2018











  








DDA34B72-28D3-43DA-B307-87E4871D9654




__
Mattlow


__
Nov 2, 2018











  








BDBA10D6-460A-4454-8ACA-41F8000EA9AE




__
Mattlow


__
Nov 2, 2018


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

Great lookin skiff!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No hating here, that’s a nice skiff! Great photos.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Were you launching that skiff in Galco about 10 this morning?


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No hating here, that’s a nice skiff! Great photos.


 I posted the same pictures on Trick My Skiff and a troll told me it was unethical to fish in areas that shallow. 



EvanHammer said:


> Were you launching that skiff in Galco about 10 this morning?


 I wish I could have been fishing this morning. Instead, I was on a construction site before the sun came up.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Mattlow said:


> I posted the same pictures on Trick My Skiff and a troll told me it was unethical to fish in areas that shallow.
> 
> I wish I could have been fishing this morning. Instead, I was on a construction site before the sun came up.


Saw one about that color at the ramp.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

EvanHammer said:


> Saw one about that color at the ramp.


Dunno where Galco is, but there is an identical colored Micro (non tunnel) and the owner fished W Galveston Bay this morning.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> Dunno where Galco is, but there is an identical colored Micro (non tunnel) and the owner fished W Galveston Bay this morning.


Galco was short for Galveston County


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

EvanHammer said:


> Galco was short for Galveston County


That’s Benjamin Gossett and I believe he is with Bayou City Angler. I didn’t want to have the same color skiff but Guide Green is what I have always wanted.


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> Were you launching that skiff in Galco about 10 this morning?


yes that was me having a difficult time at the ramp lol! Greens lake was loaded with fish! hope you did well, your Spear is very clean.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Bgossett said:


> yes that was me having a difficult time at the ramp lol! Greens lake was loaded with fish! hope you did well, your Spear is very clean.


Would have checked your skiff out but I was having trouble putting my stripping basket on since my ratchet driver broke. Lots of fish and the wind picked up about the time I had to head in so that made it easier to leave.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Mattlow said:


> I posted the same pictures on Trick My Skiff and a troll told me it was unethical to fish in areas that shallow.


That group isn't about skiffs anymore, which is why I left it. The troll must have been one of the guys posting flats/bay boats. Anyone running a skiff can appreciate getting into that skinny water.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Trick My Skiff has turned into a Classifieds page for people in FL trying to sell washers, driers, and bald 20" tires on chrome rims.
Sad.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> Sad.


Just looked in there again...multiple guys selling towers? *lol*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Just looked in there again...multiple guys selling towers? *lol*


This site is the only social media worth posting on anymore.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

This is definitely a great, 


Smackdaddy53 said:


> This site is the only social media worth posting on anymore.


 I’m about there except for Instagram. It’s simple: entertaining picture, not an entertaining picture. Micro skiff is the only good place to have conversation and feedback though.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

@Mattlow beautiful skiff, I've been thinking hard about the micro, did you consider a jet? I fish similar areas and would value any intel you could share now that you have fished it for several months. Thanks!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That boat is sick!


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

@Renegade


----------

